# First Bowl Attempt



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

As promised, here is my first attempt at turning a bowl. I cut the blank from a big chunk of scrap cedar, so it's it's relatively small, only 4 3/4" diameter. I found out that cedar is not the best for turning because it has a tendency to tear out easily, but never the less, I got it done. The finish is wipe-on poly followed with a few coats of wax.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

George,

That bowl is nothing less than FANTASTIC! The shape is perfect and from the looks of the picture, the thickness is dead on. The figure of the wood really adds to it as does the nice finish you applied. I really like it a lot.

Don't stop with this one just because you have done so well, keep going as it appears you are a natural.

Job well done!!!!


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

It looks good to me. I have a neighbor that turns pens and duck calls. He told that he wants to teach me how to make a duck call. I can't wait to get started after seeing your work. Thanks for showing us. Good luck.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

George that is one beautiful bowl. Really like the simple form, wall thickness and finish. Well done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, Guys. This one was just an experiment and a lot of fun. More to come. One major discovery was how much better and easier it was after I reground my bowl gouge to a fingernail grind.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Makes a big difference doesn't it. All of mine have the fingernail grind but 2 and they have the conventional grind. I use these for the final 2 or 3 cuts. I seem to get a better finish.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Real nice bowl George keep them coming.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

First attempt? WOW..NICE!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> First attempt? WOW..NICE!


Deb we are still waiting!!!!!!!!!!!:sarcastic::sarcastic::laugh:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Great job! 

Winter is coming so I'll be switching from carcass and flatwork back to the lathe. Gotta sharpen up that skew and bowl gouge!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

First attempt, I doubt that, you must have had experience in a previous life!! Kidding aside if I ever take up turning, one half that nice would be fantastic, very good job George, well done.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie you are EVIL!
The lathe is on my wish list. It's a long list..LOL.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Who me Deb? Evil????


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Go get 'er Bernie, she's already starting to buckle


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm working on it....:dance3::dance3:


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

first attempt or last that's very nice work...


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent work George.
Remember, the softer the wood the more often you have to sharpen the gouge.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Guys and Gals. Deb, you really do need to put a lathe at the top of your want list. Your shop isn't complete without one. :yes4:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Nice bowl George. I only hope my first attempt turns out so nice. Still piddling with pens...but if Santa comes through I should be expanding after Christmas...


----------

